# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  ها هنا القي نظرتك ..

## بـسـمـه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

خير ما يبدأ به الكلام اسم الله .. والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آل بيته الاطهار ..

لم أكتب .. هنا لألقة الترحيب بل لألقى القلب الرحيب .. الواسع الذي يحويني أختا وصديقة  وأقلها  زميلة ..

شكرا 

أخيتكم في الله 

 بسمه

----------


## صدى كربلاء



----------


## شبكة الناصرة

[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]
الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامكِ لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لكِ .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمكِ ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعركِ ومواضيعكِ ..

وآرائكِ الشخصية  ..

التي سنشارككِ الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتكِ .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لكِ بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بكِ أخت ... غاليه علينا  ..

وأشكر لكِ اختياركِ هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لكِ مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لكِ ..

دعواتي لكِ بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوكِ :شبكة الناصرة ..
[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هلا والله اخت عزيزة وغالية

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

مرحباً بك أختي العزيزة :-

..*.. بـــسمــة..*..

بعدد سقوط قطرات الندى على الزهر ...

وبعددالنجوم اللامعه في السماء ...

وتخلل أشعة الشمس بين أورق الأشجار ...

وتلاطم أمواج البحر بصخور ...

أهلاً وسهلاً بك...

:.* شبكة الناصرة الثقافية*.:

بعبير الورد نحييك وبهذاالحضور ...

بخطوط القلم نزين لك أرق ترحيب ...

وبرائحة العود والمحبة ننتظر أبداع القلم الرائع ...

مع تمنياتي لكما بقضاء وقت ممتع معنا هنا ...


   
أختكم

»؛°.. سحر القوافي ..°؛«

----------


## كبرياء

*تقبلــــــــــــــــي تحيـــــــــــــــــااتي*

*كبريـــــــــــــــــــااء*

----------


## علوش911

أهلاً وسهلاً بأختي:
*"¨°°o°°¨]§[° بسمة °]§[¨°°o°°¨"

**أسعدنا تواجدك بيننا على أمل أن تستمتع وتستفيد 
وننتظر مشاركاتك وتفاعلك فمرحباً بك بين إخوانك وأخواتك 
ونسأل الله لك التوفيق والنجاح والتميز

*

----------


## عاشق الحرية

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد

وعليكم و السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

مساء الخير يا بسمه

أشرقة الشمس بقدومك إلى شبكة الناصرة

و زغردة العصافير بألحان ترحب بقدومك

[IMG]http://alghazy.***********/طيور%20تحمل%20ورد.gif[/IMG]

و ننتظر بصمات خط القلم الجوهري 

و شكراً مع

تحيات عاشق الحرية*

----------


## سمراء



----------


## عاشق النجف



----------


## شوق الربيع



----------


## فرح



----------


## ام الحلوين

*رمضان كريم*

----------


## حميد

[IMG]http://heart3hot.***********/la2.gif[/IMG]

----------


## سيناريو

[IMG]http://ashiqa2004.***********/22.gif[/IMG]

----------


## شذى الزهراء

أهلا وسهلا بك و بإنضمامك لباقة زهورنا الفواحة 

آملين ان تسعد بيننا ونسعد بك اخاً جديداً 

كل التراحيب و التحايا لا تعبر عن مدى سرورنا بإنضمامك لنا 

ها هي ايادينا نمدها لك ترحيبا وحفاوه آملين أن تقضي بصحبتنا 

أسعد و أطيب الأوقات 

تقبل منا أعذب وارق تحايانا

----------


## القلب المرح

[IMG]http://heart3hot.***********/5221.gif[/IMG]

----------


## نور الهدى



----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

*





حيــاج اللــه اختـي
نــورتي المنتــدى
واذا بغيــتي أي شــى
إحنــا فــي الخدمــة



*

----------


## Love Rafael



----------


## روح تائبهـ

*ياهلا وسهلا فيك اختي
بـــــــســـمـــه
نورتي المنتدى يشرفنا ويسعدنا أنضمامك لأسرتنا المتواضعه
حياك ربي بين اخوانك وخواتك 
بأنتظار أبداعك بكل ماهو جديد ومفيد
تقبلي خالص تحياتي...
*

----------


## Taka



----------


## بـسـمـه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أسعدت بتواجدكم في هذا المنتدى الترحيبي  ولأجل ماذا لأجل الترحيب بي وقبولكم لي أختا وصاحبة قلم 
في بحر منتداكم الطيب
سعيدة بتواجدي واسعد باقبالكم عليّ و الترحيب بي 

أشكركم جميعا 
أخيتكم
أمة الله 
بسمه

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*الله صل على محمد وال محمد*








*مرحبا بك أختي الكريمة :*




* بــسمة* 



*أسعدنا تواجدكِ بيننا على أمل أن*
*تستمتعي وتستفيدي* *وننتظر مشاركاتك*
*وتفاعلك فمرحباً بك بين إخوانك وأخواتك* 
*ونسأل الله لك التوفيق والنجاح والتميز .*

----------


## ؛ بسمة ؛؛

هلا ومرحبا  بك اختي بسمة .. 
تحياتي 
اختك ؛ بسمة ؛؛

----------


## بـسـمـه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أسعدني ترحيبكم بي أخواتي ..

جميل أن يكون لي سمية معي في المنتدى ولكن إذا كان اسمي يسبب ازعاج او التباس  ارجو من الجهات المختصة بقدرتها على تغير الاسم ان تتواصل معي من اجل تغيره ..

أخيتكم في الله

أمة الله
بسمه

----------


## فيصل الزوايدي

أخت  بسمة  لقد  وصلتِ  الى ضالتك  و  نحن  باستعداد للمعونة 
  دمتِ  بخير  
  مع  مودتي

----------


## الأمل البعيد



----------

